# Here first!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to always hit the Kindle section first, then the accessories, then the authors, and last the buy/sell/trade. Now I come straight here. Gotta see what's doin' with the iPads! What's new? What'd I miss? What might I need or HAVE to have whether I need it or not!

Addicting, I say... this iPad board is addicting!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I used to always hit the Kindle section first, then the accessories, then the authors, and last the buy/sell/trade. Now I come straight here. Gotta see what's doin' with the iPads! What's new? What'd I miss? What might I need or HAVE to have whether I need it or not!
> 
> Addicting, I say... this iPad board is addicting!


Same here, GinnyB! I moved this to the top of my Bookmarks list! I've already learned so much here!

Bonnie


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm ashamed to say, me too!  Hopefully the other Kindlers won't hate us until the new wears off our new iPads.  I do still love my Kindle, I just haven't picked it up much lately, but I haven't even read much lately.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I always just read Unread Recent Topics, but certainly its the iPad threads I visit most! I also get a daily email from PadGadget that gives a summary of the daily news, and that's always fun to see in the morning while having a cup of tea.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> I also get a daily email from PadGadget


....rushes off to check out PadGadget but I don't see where you sign up for the daily email.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here -- iPad threads first.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Kindle Gracie said:


> ....rushes off to check out PadGadget but I don't see where you sign up for the daily email.


You can subscribe on the right, underneath the sponsors section on the home page.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Got it.  Thank you!


----------



## PadGadget (May 29, 2010)

Ladies I am glad to hear you read our site.  I'd really like to get any feedback you might have on what you like, what you don't like and what you'd like to see us do more of on PadGadget. If you have something you'd care to share, please send it to info AT padgadget DOT com

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

You are so right!
I'm addicted to Kindleboards in general, and am so grateful that we could have a separate iPad thread on here; just an indication of how tolerant Kindleboards is; plus, we know so many people here, it's nice to not have to start over on another board.

Speaking of addicting, when I was visiting my brother, we were watching a video ("Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog", with Neil Patrick Harris, Nathan Fillion and Felicia Day, directed by Joss Whedon; check it out if you haven't seen it, it's fabulous, and you can stream it on your Netflix app); While watching, I had my iPad in my lap, "multi-tasking", and he looked over at me and said, "Are you on Kindleboards again?"
Yup, can't stay away!

Padgadget: welcome to Kindleboards! Kudos for responding to our question so quickly.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

PadGadget? Never heard of it... going there now.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok I check out PadGadget and sent the site to my brother and son. Cool site. I subscribed. The video on Jobs naming the iPad was funny!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to check out padgadget too!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I love PadGadget, I check it out daily.


----------

